# Hybrid torts?



## Rex1718 (Sep 8, 2019)

Ive seen where people are cross breeding torts. It seems weird. 
Just out of curiosity, do the torts mate, or is it artificial insemination? Most crossbred birds are sickly, is it the same with a tortoise?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2019)

They mate.
A lot of the babies are sterile.
But the whole practice should be avoided.


----------



## Rex1718 (Sep 8, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They mate.
> A lot of the babies are sterile.
> But the whole practice should be avoided.


I agree it should be avoided. I was just curious


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2019)

Well, there's money in it. That's the whole pull to it. Where there's a demand, there will soon be a supply.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 8, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, there's money in it. That's the whole pull to it. Where there's a demand, there will soon be a supply.


True story


----------



## Rex1718 (Sep 9, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, there's money in it. That's the whole pull to it. Where there's a demand, there will soon be a supply.


You’re right, just seems so unnatural. Don’t get me wrong, I have mixed breed mutts, all rescues, but they are all the same species. Every tort is a different species, not a breed within a species.


----------

